# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Latest release from the Consumer Price Index

## Chris Ryser

*Latest release from the Consumer Price Index (PDF)* 

*Friday, February 20, 2009*
Released at 7:00 a.m. Eastern time in The Daily
January 2009 (Previous release)
Consumer prices rose 1.1% in the 12 months to January 2009, slightly less than the 1.2% increase observed in December.
Compared with the same month last year, downward pressure in January came mainly from lower gasoline prices, but also from a sharp decline in the cost for purchasing and leasing passenger vehicles. Upward pressure on the all-items index came mostly from higher food and shelter prices.......................

http://www.statcan.gc.ca/subjects-su...pi-ipc-eng.htm

----------

